# Cough...CAE?



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Since I have had my goats, one of them has had a cough. Iâ€™ve had him since he was 2 days old. Even when he was less than a week old, he was coughing. Still now he coughs. He tends to have more of a problem when we take walks then when he is just being a pasture ornament, but he even coughs then. I have also noticed that he is unwilling to jump up or down onto even a little (slight joint discomfort maybe?). EVEN FOR GRAIN. I have kept all four boys on a strict worming schedule, he doesnâ€™t show signs of allergies (runny nose, eyes), he seems to be in good healthâ€¦..he just coughs.
None of the other goats show similar symptoms. Does anyone know what else it could be. I have ruled out lungworm and allergies (at least seasonal). Could he be allergic to hay? I know of horses that are. Is it possible for a ruminant? How about Asthma? Worse yet, CAE? 
(lapse in time, here)
I just paused to do some research. It sounds more and more like CAE. Does anyone have any thoughts about what I should do. I will have him tested. But in the interim, is there anything I can do for him that might help. Either to slow the process of CAE or to just keep him feeling comfy?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Have him checked for CAE and liver flukes and lungworm. That way you'll know if it's something other thanallergies. I had a goat who would cugh for the first 10 minutes on trial, unless we got up over 10,000 ft and he wouldn't cough at all. No allergens up there he was sensitive to.
You can give him Children's Benedryl at the child's dose per weight and see if it helps, but it's usually lungworms, if not allergies.


----------

